# The 25 Worst Web Sites



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Here's PC Worlds

Read More About: Sites

The 25 Worst Web Sites
From unforgettable flame-outs to some of the most popular destinations around, no one is safe from our look at the world's dumbest dot-coms and silliest sites.
Dan Tynan, PC World
Friday, September 15, 2006 05:00 AM PDT

*Complete List of the 25 Worst Web Sites *

25. Rentmychest.com. 
24. IKissYou.org 
23. InmatesForYou.com 
22. Digital entertainment network (den.com) 
21. Golden Palace Casino 
20. Hotmail.com 
19. WebVan 
18. Beenz.com and Flooz.com (tie) 
17. Boo.com 
16. Microsoft Windows Update 
15. Neuticles.com 
14. BidForSurgery.com 
13. Whitehouse.com 
12. The Dancing Baby 
11. Rabies for Kids 
10. MyLackey.com. 
9. HamsterDance.com 
8. BonziBuddy 
7. Pets.com 
6. Pixelon.com 
5. AllAdvantage 
4. CD Universe 
3. Cartoonnetwok.com 
2. CyberRebate 
1. MySpace.com

Great reading : http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,127116/article.html


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

I read this a few days ago. It doesn't get much worse than myspace.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Whats wrong with cartoonnetwork


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I hate that myspace stuff


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

well he has a few problems in that list , but most are just opinion


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

lexmarks567 said:


> Whats wrong with cartoonnetwork


...


> *3. Cartoonnetwok.com*
> 
> No that's not a typo; it's "typosquatting," where a site owner deliberately registers a misspelling of a popular domain in the hopes of attracting the actual site's traffic. Cartoonnetwok was one of some 5500 deceptive domains owned by John Zuccarini, d/b/a/ "Cupcake Confidential." But that wasn't Zuccarini's only nasty bit of business. FTC investigators visiting one of his sites found their screens filled with 29 new browser windows for instant credit, online psychics, gambling, and porn sites. When they hit the Back button, another 7 windows opened--a technique known as "mousetrapping." Worse, many of Zuccarani's typosquatting sites were aimed at children. In 2003 Zuccarini pleaded guilty to violating the Truth in Domain Names Act and was sentenced to 2.5 years in the federal pen.


I really don't think it's that bad.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Are you sure about that? 

Server not found

Firefox can't find the server at www.cartoonnetwok.com.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I think PCWorld did a horrible job rating these sites. Overall Windows Update is great, it fixes all..... (wait, that should be "most".........I mean "some"...) of M$'s screw-ups. Though I agree with most of the sites (especially the rentmychest.com one), some I don't agree with.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

hewee said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> Server not found
> 
> Firefox can't find the server at www.cartoonnetwok.com.


I was talking about the www.cartoonnetwork.com one. They got rid of that [www.cartoonnetwok.com] a long time ago so I don't know why PCWD is even talking about that...though it was pretty dumb...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I type in cartoonnetwok.com and it go to www.cartoonnetwok.com so it is still no good because it can not be found.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

hewee said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> Server not found
> 
> Firefox can't find the server at www.cartoonnetwok.com.


Cause its spelled wrong. is www.cartoonnetwork.com


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank God none of the sites I have developed are on that list


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

dr911 said:


> The 25 Worst Web Sites
> 
> 16. Microsoft Windows Update


Why thats?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

dr911 said:


> Here's PC Worlds
> 13. Whitehouse.com


At first I thought to myself "why would they list a porn site", then I went there and found out that old porn site isn't there anymore 

It seems some whitepages company bought the domain. Back in the day whitehouse.com was a site for porn, and was mentioned on an old episode of Oprah in the mid 1990's.


----------



## otzi (Nov 8, 2006)

MySpace.com <= yeah yeah =))


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I think myspace is idiotic, that's definitely #1


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

JStergis said:


> I think myspace is idiotic, that's definitely #1


im with ya with that one


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Southy said:


> im with ya with that one


Yeah, the site is horrible and all people ever say is "oooo ur so hotttttttt." I heard that some place did a survey and they said that most people who use Myspace are around 35.  I don't believe that.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

yes i can see alllthe old 45 year old men at thier computers talking to the 15-26 year old chicks pretending to be like 20 what BS


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

There aren't too many people at school that agree with me on this. Actually, I can only think of one. She thinks it's stupid and will never have anything to do with it.

I know a lot of people who say they're 18 even though they're 14-15. I can't figure people out. They drive me insane!

Maybe someday they'll realize I'm always right


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Southy said:


> yes i can see alllthe old 45 year old men at thier computers talking to the 15-26 year old chicks pretending to be like 20 what BS


Exactly, a bunch of people with no life pretending they're decades younger.



ferrija1 said:


> Yeah, the site is horrible and all people ever say is "oooo ur so hotttttttt." I heard that some place did a survey and they said that most people who use Myspace are around 35.  I don't believe that.


I've never even really looked at that place. I believe it though.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> Yeah, the site is horrible and all people ever say is "oooo ur so hotttttttt." I heard that some place did a survey and they said that most people who use Myspace are around 35.  I don't believe that.


I use Myspace and I'm turning 25 next week


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

namenotfound said:


> I use Myspace and I'm turning 25 next week


Well, I guess all the 80-year olds on MySpace made the median go up.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Lmao:d


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm 22.....no wait, I'm my real age here. Don't tell anyone 

As far as Micro update site. Good info if you can find it. Not user friendly.


----------

